# Mecker-Thread



## dangerine (23. Mai 2012)

..und wieder sind die EU Server down oder überlastet- mannomann


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2012)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/197094-server-uberlastet/
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/197343-serverprob-oder-liegt-es-irgendwie-an-mir/

Da die noch aktuell sind fällt es nicht unter Threadnekromantie die zu nutzen.


----------

